# Seeking cabinet multiple HDD & AMD 7970



## brkumar (Sep 30, 2014)

I am putting together a new desktop. I have a AMD 7970 gpu, which is a full size beast. Additionally I am looking for the cabinet to hold 6 3.5" HDD. I came across this cabinet from cooler Master N400 - Access Denied. 

This seems like a good buy at this price range. I'll appreciate if someone can tell me if this is a good one?


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cooler Master N400 is good but Corsair 200R is better and comes for 4.5k locally.


----------



## brkumar (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. 

In the last 4 days since the posting, I came across what I thought was an ideal case - H440 - NZXT. No optical drives (I do not remember using one in the past 2 years of my current PC), silent case with built-in 4 fans and space to put 3 more. 

The only downside is at 8K, it is almost twice the cost of corsair 200R. Are there any other cases that are silent and non optical drive cases that I can consider?


----------

